# Programme de course ÃƒÂ  pied



## MdB (12 May 2005)

J'aimerais savoir si vous connaissez un programme ou un ou des sites traitant de programmes d'entraînement physique pour la course ÃƒÂ  pied.

Merci,


----------



## Frantireur (12 May 2005)

Salut

Si tu as le temps, va voir dans un gym pour en parler avec un entraineur ou une personne qualifié dans le domaine.
C'est la meilleur place pour s'entrainer.
Il y a aussi un _programme d'entrainement progressif pour les aspirants aux armes de combat_, que tu peux te procurer ÃƒÂ  ton centre de recrutement.
Pour ma part, je suis allé voir dans un gym et jai parlé de mes futur intentions ÃƒÂ  un entraineur, il m'a confectionné un programme complet de musculation et de course. Vraiment efficase, ils conaissent leur afaires.
C'est pas que je veux te dire quoi faire mais je te le conseil


----------



## JeMeSouviens (12 May 2005)

Tu calcul une distance de 5 km, et tu la cours le plus vite possible. T'essai de battre ton record ÃƒÂ  chaque fois.

Tu peux faire des palliers aussi: 2 minutes beat relaxe, 2 minutes sprint, 2 minutes relaxe, etc.

Le cardio c'est pas comme la musuclation. Il n'y a pas vraiment de contrindications. Tant qu'ÃƒÂ  payer 35$ par mois pour courrir sur un tapis roulant (ce qui est très plate), aussi bien aller courrir dehors par soi-même.


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (13 May 2005)

Comme Frantireur a dit, le mieu c'est des conseils de gens qualifier.
Par contre moi je te conseil de comencer a courrir tranquilement pendant 30 a 40min, tes pas oubliger de te defoncer, il faut que tu aille une base de cardio. Ne fais pas que courrir 6 km de plus en plus vite car tu t'amilioreras pas autant que tu devrais. Cours en te fiant au temps et non avec la distances.


----------



## 1R22eR (14 May 2005)

TOn 5 km tu dois le rentrer en 24 minutes max 26 normalement..je dit bien normalement... 24 c est tres rapide.


----------



## FredDaHead (14 May 2005)

J'ai acheté "The Ultimate Guide To Navy SEAL Fitness" par Steward Smith USN(SEAL) (environ 30$ au Chapters ÃƒÂ  Montréal, mais ça se trouve sûrement ailleurs)... Il y a un programme pour débutants de 4 semaines, et aussi le programme complet de 12 semaines pré-BUD/S. (BUD/S c'est l'entraînement hyper-intensif des SEALs) J'ai commencé depuis une semaine et demie, et je trouve déjÃƒÂ  (c'est sûrement psychologique) que je fais des progrès.

Tu peux trouver le programme de course et de pushups/setups/pullups sur internet, un peu partout. Le livre fait juste te donner des indications plus précises pour certains exercises, mais il n'y a rien dedans que tu ne pourrais pas trouver sur internet, ÃƒÂ  ce que je sache.

(Une version du programme est disponible au http://www.navyseals.com/community/navyseals/navysealworkout_main.cfm mais il diffère du programme dans le livre que j'ai mentionné plus haut... Mais je suis pas mal certain qu'ils sont équivalent.)

En tout cas, bonne chance!


----------



## NiTz (20 May 2005)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> J'ai commencé depuis une semaine et demie, et je trouve déjÃƒÂ  (c'est sûrement psychologique) que je fais des progrès.



Une bonne partie de l'entrainement passe par la tête avant.. et ca se peut bien qu'en 1 semaine tu aies repris du poil! héhé.. je m'améliore aussi chaque semaine! Ca dépend de l'attitude que tu as par rapport ÃƒÂ  ca aussi, si tu visualises tes progrès tu vas en avoir des progrès, si tu es pessimiste tu vas rester ou tu es. C'est aussi simple que ca 

Cheers!


----------



## honestyrules (21 May 2005)

la seule chose que je peux ajouter, c'est que c'est vrai que le treadmill (tapis roulant) c'est pas la vrai affaire.  c'est pas de la vrai course, tenez vous loin de cette chose...


----------



## 1R22eR (21 May 2005)

vous vous cassez la tete pour rien... tant que vous courez c est l important le cardio va s ameliorer qui sois sur un tapis, en afrique ou ben en chine si le tu cour le cardio augmente...


----------



## Bitzkrieg (23 May 2005)

Je suis plus ou moins d'accord avec toi vandooze

Ãƒ  cause de "l'effet d'entraînement" que la tapis roulant exerce, les muscles des jambes ont tendance ÃƒÂ  beaucoup moins forcé qu'ÃƒÂ  l'habitude.

Par expérience et sans aucune prétention, je recommande ÃƒÂ  personne d'utiliser le tapis roulant. Sauf ÃƒÂ  2 occasions:

1-Course incliné, les tapis roulant normal peuvent simuler des pentes de 1% ÃƒÂ  15% (excellent pour renforcir les jambes)

2-Marche rapide avec Raksak (même ÃƒÂ  lÃƒÂ , rien de vaut une bonne marche dehors)

Le truc c'est de courir régulièrement et de pratiquer au moins un autre sport(dans mon cas, le vélo)

Pour jogging je chausse des New balance, j'ai pas hésité ÃƒÂ  dépenser 130$ pour les chaussures (j'ai déjÃƒÂ  possédé des saucony, très bon aussi). Je sais que ça peut monter jusqu'ÃƒÂ  300$

Je vous conseille d'aller au sport expert du PEPS de l'université laval et d'aller voir un certain "Jacques". Ce gars lÃƒÂ  c'est une machine, il va vous dire quel soulier ça vous prend pour votre pied. De plus, amenez votre carte ID militaire et vous aurez un escompte de 15%  8)


----------



## 1R22eR (23 May 2005)

c est pas des jambes qui faut parler c est le coeur ( CARDIO) . Passe 30 minutes a monter des escalier ton cardio va y aller ou encore simplement de la marche rapide peut t aider. Bizzarement les tapis roulant sur la base son toujours plein alors si c est pas bon pour e cardio vous allez dire qu il sont toute dans la marde??... je crois pas...


----------



## Bitzkrieg (24 May 2005)

C'est sûr que le tapis c'est mieux que de rester assis chez soi

Mais tant qu'ÃƒÂ  courir, faite le dehors


----------



## Frantireur (24 May 2005)

J'ai remarqué que courire dehors et sur un tapis n'est pas la meme chose oui. Courire dehors, c'est plus dure sur tes jambes ÃƒÂ  cause de la propulsion que t' as besoin pour avancer et tu manques de soufle plus vite. Sur un tapis tu n'as qu'a mettre un pied devant l'autre, en courant bien sur.
Mais c'est bon pour le cardio des deux façons garantie, je fais les deux...
Depuis que je cour dans un gym, sur un tapis, ma course dehors ÃƒÂ  doublé
Je fais plus longtemps sur un tapis, mais mon cardio est meilleur

Je dis que cela va avec les choix et les possibilités des gens gym ou dehors


----------



## Dandan (22 Jul 2005)

Salut MbB voilÃƒÂ  pour toi ! 

http://www.lemarathon.ch/

Moi j'y ais trouver plusieurs informations je m'entraîne je cours entre 8 a 10 Km par jour et les fins de semaines soit le samedi ou dimanche 15 a 20 km ça dépend du temps et de la chaleur et je suis d'accord avec Frantireur le meilleur chose a faire est de consulter des pro pour de bon conseilles pour ma part je ne connais pas mieux que la course pour son cardiaux une bonne alimentation tractions sur les bras, abdominaux etc et le tour est joué


----------



## danielbouchard (1 Aug 2005)

Bien beau ton site, mais du footing , c'est quoi ca. marcher!!!


----------



## Lerick (1 Aug 2005)

WoW...c est simple un programme de cardio...tu cours ton 30min a capaciter maximal...quand tes plus capable tu marche pour recuperer...apres tu recommence a courir pour terminer ton 30 min....apres maximum push....maximun setup....maximun= tu fais le plus de push up possible jusqua tu sois plus capable d en fair un seul!meme chose pour les setup ...ya rien de mal a aller au gym mais courrir dehors et courrire sur un tapis roulant c completement different...


----------



## Dandan (2 Aug 2005)

Ca dépend de bien des choses, chacun son rythme, pour ma part j'aime bien garder une vitesse d'endurance j'aime bien me donner a fond mais sur la fin de mes distances je suis bien réchauffer, je garde l'entraînement a l'intérieur dans un gym pour l'hiver et la marche dans la neige très, très bon pour le cardiaux hé hé hé....la capacité physique n'est pas semblable pour tout le monde ! mais dans tout ça c'est de sentir bien quand on le fait de ce trouver un programme d'entraînement pour améliorer ses capacités personnels et de ce maintenir en santé NON ? qua ça soit la marche la course d'endurance le vélo le mieux ces de bouger :threat:  

Ca c'est mon avis personnel......


----------



## Lerick (2 Aug 2005)

ta raison dandan


----------



## MissArmy (22 Oct 2005)

Heuuuu question comme ca en passant, je serai curieuse de savoir la course d'endurance s'il s'agit de courir au même rythme pendant très longtemps ou si c'est courir longtemps par paliers a différents niveaux comme course-sprint-marche-course, etc......... ???

Salut les boys


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (22 Oct 2005)

C'est bon de faire les 2. Moi je fais une course par palier 1x/semaine. Exemple; je cour 10min, je marche 5 min. Tout ca pendant 2hrs. La course tente de rester dans ta zone 1, te pas oubliger de te defoncer. Tu veras...apres quelques semaines tu remarqueras un grand improuvement en cardio. Pour le reste de mon cardio, je nage souvent ou je fais du spinning ou de la course (10km).
cheers


----------



## MissArmy (22 Oct 2005)

Merci bien TB  
J'aime bien courir a ses température y fait moin chaud..... mais l'air froid c'est raide dans les poumons va falloir que je m'habitue 
C'est quoi du spinning au juste??

Je me sauve 
Salut les boys


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (23 Oct 2005)

spinning= bicycle interieure. Les PSP staff donnent des cours. Pour la course, assures-toi d'avoir des souliers adequat et des changer regulierement dependament comment tu les utilises. Pour ce qui est de courrir dehors l'hiver, je te conseil de faire attention a ca. Ca brule les poumons. Le cote positif d'etre a Comox ce que l'hivers n'est pas tres long ni froid   ;D


----------



## MissArmy (24 Oct 2005)

Sacré chanceux va!!  Ici fait frette...lolll   (( je dis ca mais je sais même pas ou est Comox  ??? Ha ha ))
Mais je vais faire attention de pas me brûler les poumons tu es pas le premier a me le dire dans les derniers jours.

Bye bye


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (25 Oct 2005)

Comox est situer sur l'ile de Vancouver. A 2 hrs de Victoria. 
cheers


----------

